# Never seen this before



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone ever seen this before?

Posted on wall over wc in hospital


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

.....sounds like a code violation...


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Reminded me of this.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

I love the 'sharp hooks' part.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.sageproducts.com/products/traptex/


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

:thumbup:


504Plumber said:


> Reminded me of this.


 
Now that's funny right there


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Phat Cat said:


> http://www.sageproducts.com/products/traptex/


Thank You PhatCat for that! Now just to make sure everybody clicked on the video. I had never heard of that but I guess it must be prevelent in health care places. Personally I'm going to be a little more careful where I put my hands. Where can you buy nitrile gloves with steel fingers?


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Phat Cat said:


> http://www.sageproducts.com/products/traptex/


Ok I found one installed on a wc at the hospital, pic attached


----------

